# Yeast



## hollywood (Aug 20, 2013)

Why do you have to wait 24 hours to pitch the yeast?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 20, 2013)

so the pectin,yeast nutrients,energizer etc get aclimated to each other. If that is a word...
so they mingle, jive, inter connect,mesh, and the pectin helps break down the fruit.
dang it, i have had too much blackberry port.....


----------



## hollywood (Aug 20, 2013)

Love it. Thanks!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Many pitch some sulfite to stun the wild yeast. You wait 24 hours before adding the commercial yeast as not to stun it though commercial yeasts are more resistant to sulfite. 

Plus as mentioned you give pectic enzyme the opportunity to break down the cell structure thus releasing the sugar. 

Pectic enzyme does not work in an active fermentation.


----------

